# Canned hunts



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I pulled this link off of another website. Interesting read given recent conversations on this site.

http://www.donahue.tv/Hobbies/Hunting.html

:stirpot:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pathetic.

My favorite part:



> [As you can see the elk ran out of room. The picture looking back at the herd was taken from the position of the downed elk. This herd did not spook at gunfire, when we walked through them or when I intentionally tried to spook them by running at them while banging sticks together.]


So you're saying that's not fair chase??? :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Quite the story, i would definately call that fair chase. 400 X 1000 YDS is a pretty big area.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

That makes me sick! People like that are just pathetic. All they want to do is make money on hunting. This just ****** me off! :******:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

uke:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

The crusty part is too hunt in canada you MUST use a licensed guide. Pretty crappy if you ask me.

Let this be a lesson to everyone to keep very good documentation. The first thing i would have done is contacted a lawyer before i thought about shooting anything.

It would be more fun hooking penned up chickens by the feet than that crap....horrible.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

ABSOLUTLY SICK!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And how CWD ties in to caged hunt operations:

From Nebraska Game and Parks Comm.
CWD UPDATE
October 18, 2004

The story about the Arizona Red Deer incident that is going around the country needs clearing up. According to Jim DeVos of the Arizona Game and Fish Department, a producer had a red deer die in the spring of this year. The individual held the head until this month and it was then tested at the Colorado State University lab. This test showed up a presumptive positive for CWD. Additional tissues were run at CSU and samples submitted to NVSL in Ames. All additional tests were inconclusive and all tests used IHC as the method. The difficulty in reading these slides is attributed to the time between death of the animal and testing and the sample was severely autolytic. The facility has been placed under quarantine and samples obtained from an additional 5 animals, which are currently being tested. Additionally all records from the facility are being inspected to determine any shipments made or received. At this time, Arizona does not have a positive CWD animal as some reports are saying; they have one inconclusive test on a red deer.

Fish and Wildlife officers are hunting 20 elk released from a game farm northeast of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. The Alberta Sustainable Resources Department reports that 30 elk were initially released and 10 have been collected to date. The ten already collected were negative for CWD when tested. Although it is unknown who released the animals, they are believed to be from a game farm due to the fact that elk do not occur naturally in the area and all 30 are yearlings. This is at least the third reported release of game farm animals in Alberta.

Another positive game farm elk has been reported in Saskatchewan, Canada. This is the 44th facility positive in Saskatchewan. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency has quarantined three game farms due to this finding.

The Alaska State Veterinarian has banned the importation of whole carcasses and certain carcass parts (including heads and any portion of the spinal column) from cervidae and other species that may become susceptible to CWD. A moratorium on the importation of live cervids into Alaska has been in place since April of 2003. Allowable importation is restricted to the usual deboned meat, antlers with cleaned skullcap, hide with no meat attached, etc.

The Wyoming Game and Fish Department reports that a mule deer buck harvested Oct. 3 from deer Hunt Area 76 on the east face of the Snowy Range just north of the Colorado line tested positive for chronic wasting disease. CWD had not previously been found in that hunt area.

Maryland Natural Resources Police (NRP) officers and Wildlife & Heritage Service (WHS) biologists executed a search and seizure warrant on October 7 at a residence in Pasadena, Maryland to seize and transport 14 fallow deer that were held captive illegally. 
The deer were transported to a lab to be euthanized. The deer will be tested for Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) and Tuberculosis (TB). The owner of the captive deer was charged with possessing live deer within the state without a proper wildlife permit.

U.S. officials have created a federal interagency working group to identify gaps in scientific knowledge about abnormal prion proteins, believed to cause bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) and other diseases, according to a September 21 press release from the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy (OSTP). The working group will help coordinate federal agency efforts to identify research needs, share resources and expertise to gain greater understanding in addressing this threat to public health. The interagency working group will be composed of members nominated by federal agencies that have an interest in prion science and will meet regularly to discuss new scientific findings about prions, identify knowledge gaps, and communicate research needs to federal agencies.

Chronic Wasting Disease has been set as a national priority for piloting a Wildlife Disease Action Plan by the Canadian Councils of Resource Ministers. The Canadian Council of Wildlife Ministers recognize the growing danger wildlife diseases pose to wildlife, human health and the economy and have agreed to address the issue of chronic wasting disease by moving forward on developing an action plan for managing this disease and preventing its spread in Canada.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Very sickening :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't get anything when I click on the link!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It's better that way Remmi!! :eyeroll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

That "hunt" sure sounded like fun. Pathetic.

Here's another excerpt from the article:



> Steve from New York was one of the archery hunters on this trip. He had been noticing the strange behavior of the elk as well. He was alone in a pen so there was no danger in leaving his "assigned blind". He crawled out to some resting cow elk and was able to lay with his back on the ribs of one of the cows in an attempt to get the shot he wanted at the herd bull. She saw him approach and didn't flee. When he was in position with his back against her she simply pulled off his hat with her lips and licked his baldhead. That did it for Steve! Now he knew that what Charles and I had been saying was correct. Not only was this a canned hunt because of the high fences but also these elk had no fear of man


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This time it worked..........you are right, it would have been better not to read it! :eyeroll:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

the beginning of the end :******:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow it looks great. :eyeroll: I can't believe people actually do that it is so sad that uke: It should be outlawed.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I saw the TV show where this "Canadian Safari" was advertised. It didn't sound like a bad deal....don't have the funds to afford it, but considering a caribou hunt will cost you five grand....heck, 8 grand for four species is pretty good.

So...if you were in the same situation....having spent 1,000's of dollars for what you thought was a "fair chase" hunt....would you have stuck it out and shot your animals? Or would you have given up your hard earned money and gone home empty handed?

As much as I abhor this type of "hunting", I think I would've done the same thing and taken my animals.

Another question....given recent threads on this site regarding this type of "hunting".....do you blame the owners of this type of operation? Or do you blame the "shooters" who actually pay for this and make it a viable means of operation?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

tumblebuck said:


> Another question....given recent threads on this site regarding this type of "hunting".....do you blame the owners of this type of operation? Or do you blame the "shooters" who actually pay for this and make it a viable means of operation?


*BOTH*


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have never had a problem with people charging for access to hunt in comparison to this. I almost cannot believe there isn't a regulation against this by the FDA !?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys

As I have posted on this site many times before. There are always going to be people in this world who have the money to buy anything they want. If they want an "Exotic" or any other type of wildlife to hang on the wall they will get it.

So who do I lay blame for this with. Could it be the Morality of some that money can and will buy you anything your heart desires. Could it be the National and local Hunting Organizations for not doing more to promote "the ethics of hunting" or could it be me for not having the fortitude to speak out more often about the Morality and Ethics of Hunting.

There is way more to this story than just blaming the "Canned hunt" farm or the guy that does business with them.

for the purpose of this story I blame T.V. show for promoting a "fair chase" hunt that was really no more than a killing field.

Bob


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Dick,

You said "And how CWD ties in to caged hunt operations". How DOES CWD tie to hunting preserves? I guess I missed the point. You have one suspect red deer in Arizona, and one new case on an elk ranch in Sask. These are already being dealt with by depopulation and trace outs. BUT they are big news if it supports your agenda. Last year Colorado had 267 new cases of CWD in the wild. This year they already have 24 new cases. Not too mention Wyoming, Utah, Wisconsin and Illinois. Hate to tell you but we are not the problem.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

4590

Kim

We have discussed this in the past and the original verifiable case was in a wild herd of muleys that was held captive, and you take things a little personal here, why do you think that game farms get the "Bad Rap" so to speak, I will tell you , it is because you are easy targets! How many wild cervids walk off into the woods, prairie, or swamp infected with CWD and it is never known to man nor beast. Now take a game farm, you get publicity because of what you do and what you want, you raise tame animals that are genetically linked to wild stock and offer them up to anyone that can afford to pay the price you want to kill them, some are offended by this and they bring the microscope to you industry whenever there is negative press, and presto!! every game farm is the same. No different than the every hunter is a slob hunter, or every Fargo hunter is a worthless SOB scenarios.

You have a public identity problem, Like it or not. And defending your industry to the nth degree when you know that there has been problems in that industry makes you look like you are in total denial of the disease.

I have voiced my negative opinion many times on this site related to unethical hunting practices, I will continue to do so. and I will be the first to agree that North Dakota is CWD free to date. Defend your Ranch, defend ND as being CWD free but the undeniable fact is that CWD has been and is a problem in captive and wild cervid populations.

Bob

Year Event 
Late 1960s First recognition of a clinical syndrome termed "chronic wasting disease" in captive mule deer in Colorado 
1977/1978a Diagnosis of CWD in mule deer as a spongiform encephalopathy 
1978/1979a Diagnosis of CWD in captive mule deer and black-tailed deer in Wyoming 
1979 Diagnosis of CWD in captive Rocky Mountain elk 
late 1970s Diagnosis of spongiform encephalopathy in captive mule deer in a zoo in Ontario (CWD did not persist in this location) 
1980 First published report of CWD in captive mule deer 
1981 Diagnosis of CWD in free-ranging Rocky Mountain elk in Colorado 
1982 First published report of CWD in Rocky Mountain elk 
1983 Start of hunter-harvest surveillance for CWD 
1985 Diagnosis of CWD in free-ranging mule deer 
1990 Diagnosis of CWD in free-ranging white-tailed deer 
1992 First published report of CWD in free-ranging cervids 
1996 Diagnosis of CWD in game farm elk in Saskatchewan 
1997 Diagnosis of CWD in game farm elk in South Dakota 
2000/2001a Diagnosis of CWD in free-ranging mule deer in Saskatchewan, possibly associated with CWD affected elk farm 
2000/2001a Diagnosis of CWD in free-ranging mule deer in Nebraska contiguous with the CWD endemic area of Colorado and Wyoming 
2001 Extensive depopulation of game farm elk in Saskatchewan due to CWD 
2001 Diagnosis of CWD in an elk imported from Canada to Korea in 1997 
2001 Declaration of a USDA animal emergency because of CWD in game farm elk 
2002 Diagnosis of CWD in free-ranging deer associated with an affected game farm in Nebraska 
2002 Diagnosis of CWD in free-ranging white-tailed deer in Wisconsin 
2002 Diagnosis of CWD in a free-ranging mule deer in New Mexico


----------

